# Teichreinigung



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Mich würde mal interessierten wie und mit was reinigt ihr euren Teich. 
Ich hab so einen "Hochdruckvakuumsauger" für den Hochdruckreiniger. Doch so recht zufrieden bin ich mit dem Ergebnis und dem Zeitaufwand nicht. 
Wie macht ihr das!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
Ich habe auch einiges ausprobiert. Der Hochdruckreiniger  war auch dabei. Ich finde der macht nur Sinn wenn er mit einem Y- Teil  und Schwimmschlauch  betrieben wird. Ich habe nur eine Saugglocke für punktuell dicken Schlamm zu saugen. Die  Poolroboter sind auch nicht geeignet da sie so schnell verschleißen meiner hat immer nur eine Badesaison gehalten dann musste er zur Reparatur. Die Vakuumsauger Taifun usw. sind recht teuer der angesaugte Dreck auszuspülen war auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, wurde mir berichtet habe da selbst keine Erfahrung. Für mich bisher die praktikabelste Lösung ist ein Schlammsauger   und ein Steinabscheider. FA. Sprick oder Ralf Glenk. Mit diesem Teil reinige ich meine Schwimmfläche von ca. 75m² in ca. 2Std.. Damit ich ohne große Unterbrechung durcharbeiten kann hab ich noch eine Absetztonne mit anschließendem Nylonschlauch der den Schlamm sammelt. Das Wasser fließt bei mir wieder über  den Klärteich zurück. Zur Zeit bin ich noch dran einen Patronenfilter zu bauen der das anfallende Trübwasser noch filtert und zurück in den Teich geleitet werden kann ohne das dieser eintrübt. Ein Probelauf im letzten Jahr mit einem liegenden Patronenfilter hat super funktioniert. Wenn du willst kannst auch gerne  bei mir vorbeischauen und alles ausprobieren ob das so funktioniert wie du dir das vorstellst bevor du was kaufst. Solltest du noch genauere Infos brauchen einfach wieder melden
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2006)

Hallo Günter,

das ist ein sehr nettes Angebot, auf das wir gerne zurück greifen. Es ist ja auch ncht all zu weit bis zu euch. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, dann werden wir mal eine Tour zu euch machen. 

Meinst du diese Tapierpumpe? Billig ist die ja auch nicht gerade, aber wenn sie was taugt! So verlier ich jetzt echt die Lust am saugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf
Den Begriff Tapierpumpe kenn ich nicht. Werd mal versuchen von meinem Gerät ein Bild reinzustellen
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

hallo ralf,

in diesem zusammenhang auch hier mal reinschauen.

http://www.teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=3005


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Danke Jürgen, den Beitrag hatte ich auch schon mal gelesen. 

@Günther: Das ist die Pumpe die ich meine. I aber auch nicht billig! Kann man da auch saugseitig den Schwimmschlauch dran machen, oder hab ich den nun auch um sonst gekauft! ( Ich melde mich bei dir, sobald einigermaßen schönes Wetter ist)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf, die Schläuche die du auf dem Bild siehst sind Schwimmschläuche die kannst du saug und druckseitig anschließen. Du kannst natürlich die Pumpe auch einzeln kaufen und basteln dann wird das natürlich billiger. Die Zeit ist dann ein anderes Thema.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2006)

ich hab mir jetzt mal einen neuen Hochdruckreiniger mit 160 bar gekauft. Jetzt funzt mein Absauger erstmals richtig. Letzte Woche hatte ich echt die Flämm!


----------

